# HEZEKIAH COMES OUT OF THE CLOSET



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (Feb 23, 2006)

*has anybody heard about this!!*

*Hezekiah Comes Out The Closet* 
<IMG id=_x0000_i1025 height=32 width=32>​Hezekiah Walker, a minister of the Pentecostal faith and one of the most renowned Black ministers in America, has left his cloth in dramatic fashion.  Due to a controversial life of secret homosexuality, Walker has come out of the closet during an extremely bitter divorce from his longtime wife Monique Walker. 
According to affiliates close to the family, Monique had long feared there was another side to her husbands sexuality and suspected that her thoughts were confirmed when her husband infected her with a sexually transmitted disease. After confronting Hezekiah about the disease, he fessed up and admitted to carrying on an affair with a man who lives as a transvestite.  Sources also said that Walker forced his wife and children from their home so that he could live together with his gay lover. 
Walker's Down-Low lifestyle even more unbelievable because he is one of the biggest Pastors that is totally against gay life.  The Grammy Winning Pastor is expected to step down from his post officially next month. 
http://www.musicnewsweekly.com


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (Feb 23, 2006)

The link in the above post keeps sending me to LHCF. I just clicked on the link in the email I received and went to the site. Here is the link directly from the site. You have to scroll down to read the story.

http://www.musicnewsweekly.com/


----------



## Browndilocks (Feb 23, 2006)

old post


----------



## Bklynqueen (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm sorry, but is anyone really surprised?


----------



## BabyImaStarr (Feb 23, 2006)

Bklynqueen said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but is anyone really surprised?



Not even for *one* second.


----------



## kisz4tj (Feb 23, 2006)

Wow news spreads fast.  I got this email like 2 hours ago.  I knew...yeah we all did...I'm just not sure that I believe the whole transvestite move in with me...step down bit.... AND children ? I thought they only had one daughter...no?


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (Feb 23, 2006)

Well I guess I'm the only one sitting here alone in the dark that didnt have a clue.


----------



## sunnyjohn (Feb 23, 2006)

Bklynqueen said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but is anyone really surprised?


  Nope, I wish him, his ex wife and his family well.

...Especially the kids.


----------



## CandiceC (Feb 23, 2006)

Bklynqueen said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but is anyone really surprised?


 
I'm not. A lot of gospel artists are gay.


----------



## sunnyjohn (Feb 23, 2006)

CandiceC said:
			
		

> I'm not. A lot of gospel artists are gay.




It's 'cause they are in the music industry. Christian or not, in that industry you  have to be very strong in order to prevent a predilection towards sexual misconduct. (infidelity, promiscuity, etc...)


----------



## dlewis (Feb 23, 2006)

Sad, just so very sad.


----------



## Enchantmt (Feb 23, 2006)

Wow, I had always thought this but I was hoping I was wrong or that it was a lifestyle he had turned AWAY from. Hopefully his actions wont cause anyone else to fall into a lifestyle of sin. Only thing we can do is pray for him and his family.


----------



## Sistaslick (Feb 23, 2006)

okay... that's donnie . . . check.

hezekiah... check.


still waiting on kirk.... 

What is going on with the music ministry?  I've seen this epidemic in my own church on the district, state, and national levels.  There's something in the music and it ain't pretty.


----------



## Enchantmt (Feb 23, 2006)

Sistaslick said:
			
		

> okay... that's donnie . . . check.
> 
> hezekiah... check.
> 
> ...




Kirk has already confessed to his past. I remember seeing him speak about it on TD Jakes a long time ago.


----------



## Sistaslick (Feb 23, 2006)

Whaaaat  You mean the DL-ing part, or the pornography part?  I know he said he was addicted to porn-- but he never said anything about the other part . . . or did he?


----------



## *Frisky* (Feb 23, 2006)

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> Kirk has already confessed to his past. I remember seeing him speak about it on TD Jakes a long time ago.


 
Not about being gay was it?


----------



## Sistaslick (Feb 23, 2006)

. . . and speaking of TD Jakes . . .


----------



## *Frisky* (Feb 23, 2006)

Sistaslick said:
			
		

> . . . and speaking of TD Jakes . . .


 
Whooop!!! You think?


----------



## Sistaslick (Feb 23, 2006)

marie170 said:
			
		

> Whooop!!! You think?



oh, shucks... I plead the 5th.


----------



## *Frisky* (Feb 23, 2006)

Sistaslick said:
			
		

> oh, shucks... I plead the 5th.


 
Well I don't plead the 5th and I can say that is has crossed my mind as well...that would just be devastating...all of it is tragic but I think to hear something like that about TD Jakes would just make alot of people very very very disappointed.


----------



## BerrySweet (Feb 23, 2006)

ladydee36330 said:
			
		

> Well I guess I'm the only one sitting here alone in the dark that didnt have a clue.


I'm in the dark with you too girl.  I had no earthly idea.  I wonder what he's gonna do now?


----------



## BerrySweet (Feb 23, 2006)

marie170 said:
			
		

> Not about being gay was it?


it was an addiction to porn. Didn't say which type, but from the convo it seemed like it was just really kinky. I don't think it was gay b/c he involved his wife and they talked about her dressing up and stuff.  But they could have been talking about stra...oops.  This is the Christianity board, same on me!


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Feb 23, 2006)

Can u site another source for this? The link that was originally posted does not work.


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (Feb 23, 2006)

trinidarkie1 said:
			
		

> Can u site another source for this? The link that was originally posted does not work.


Trini, try the secon link that I posted. I just tried it and it works fine.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Feb 23, 2006)

*I was in the dark about this until I read on this forum that he was gay...of course at the time it wasn't confirmed but I remember him coming up in a thread topic and some posters said that he was gay.  I was a little surprised. I've never seen him perform live or anything like that but I love his music-most of it anyway.  I couldn't tell that he was gay just by looking at his picture...

Edited: I just seen a current picture of him on the Entertainment Forum...as one posted stated, "[the picture] screams GAY to me" 


*


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Feb 23, 2006)

Signs of the times, I tell ya. . .


----------



## MrsQueeny (Feb 24, 2006)

classimami713 said:
			
		

> Signs of the times, I tell ya. . .


Took the words right out of my mouth.  Q


----------



## MrsQueeny (Feb 24, 2006)

Sistaslick said:
			
		

> okay... that's donnie . . . check.
> 
> hezekiah... check.
> 
> ...



Music is satan's specialty....


----------



## locabouthair (Feb 24, 2006)

i heard this rumor about him years ago.


----------



## Blossssom (Feb 24, 2006)

Bklynqueen said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but is anyone really surprised?



I am... I'm always surprised to hear about people who profess to be Christians, and it turns out they are not.

See, I like to give all proclaimed Christians the benefit of the doubt.  So, yes, I am surprised.

NEXT!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Feb 24, 2006)

Sistaslick said:
			
		

> okay... that's donnie . . . check.
> 
> hezekiah... check.
> 
> ...




I'm still waiting on Bobby Jones (the one on BET).....   

Maybe there's something in the water too!   

Now, I started another thread about interfaith marriage, and many replied about being equally yoked (which I totally understand).  However, I think this shows us that not even all Christians are equally yoked.  Sad, but true!!!!!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Feb 24, 2006)

marie170 said:
			
		

> Well I don't plead the 5th and I can say that is has crossed my mind as well...that would just be devastating...all of it is tragic but I think to hear something like that about TD Jakes would just make alot of people very very very disappointed.




I don't think TD Jakes is gay (of course I could be wrong, my friends tell me to hype up my "gaydar" (sp??).  Anyway, he doesn't seem that way to me.  But he may have some other crazed behavior pattern (i.e. womanizing, abusiveness).  Or maybe, just maybe, and I can believe it, he really is a faithful man of God with flaws like all of us!!!!!  

Let's hope so.  We are running out of leaders.  We just talked about MLK in off-topic, we all know about Jesse Jackson.  

But rather than get upset, it just shows me that much more that our focus needs to be on HIM (the big guy upstairs), not only the little men running around here in HIS name.  Sometimes whether we realize it or not, or intend to or not, we as Christians focus on ministers and people of God, rather than God himself!!!!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Feb 24, 2006)

Is this down low stuff an epidemic in the black male community?  Besides that senator in NJ (?) I don't hear about too many men of other races on the down low.  What is going on?  We have to lift up the community in prayer.


----------



## meka (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm gonna leave this alone.  We don't know if this story is true or not.  As Christians we have to pray for each other and keep each other covered.  Just because he is a pastor, that does not mean that he is free from sin. Prayerless pews make powerless pulpits.


----------



## butterfly7 (Feb 24, 2006)

I believe we don't hear much about the DL in other communities because other races seem to be more open about homosexuality.  It is still very taboo in the black community.

As far as Hezekiah Walker goes, I feel really sad for his wife and children.  We need to remember that he is just a man and the Bible tells us to not put our trust in man, but in God.  We should pray for him.

I honestly believe there are demons that have assignments.  Call me crazy, but it is too big of a coincidence that massive numbers of priests are pedifiles and enormous numbers of black men in the ministry of music are homosexual or have homosexual tendencies.  I, too, see it a lot in music.  I see a lot of musicians, choir directors, etc. where I live that have very feminine characteristics.  I do not believe gay men just tend to want to be in black church choirs and I most definitely don't believe it's a coincidence.  It is definitely more than that.


----------



## Zeal (Feb 24, 2006)

Is this really true or a vicious rumor?  I hope and pray that it is not true. We should focus on Christ.



			
				ladydee36330 said:
			
		

> Well I guess I'm the only one sitting here alone in the dark that didnt have a clue.


 
No you aren't.  I didn't know.  I don't even know if it is true.  Remember the rumor that Christopher Williams was dead?  

erplexed   Yes.  I am perplexed.  Let's all just pray for each other.  But, by the grace of God.  There go I.  We all have got issues and I am just glad God never pulled the covers off of me.




			
				Sistaslick said:
			
		

> okay... that's donnie . . . check.
> 
> hezekiah... check.
> 
> ...


 
Donnie confessed !!!!!!   So, are you saying that he is still practicing?


			
				Blossssom said:
			
		

> I am... I'm always surprised to hear about people *who profess* to be Christians, and it turns out *they are not*.
> 
> See, I like to give all proclaimed Christians the benefit of the doubt. So, yes, I am surprised.
> 
> NEXT!


 
I give everyone the benefit of the doubt also.  However, we all fall short. Therefore I am never surprised.  Maybe dissapointed.  Never surprised. The question is... Is this true?

What about the gossip, the fornication, the adultery, the lieing, the backbiting, the hater-aid?  They are all sins and we need to be washed daily.  

Because a person is carnal does not mean they are not saved.  They need to be delievered.  God will call a believer home  sometimes before he let's you disgrace his name.  I ain't "trying" to go out like that.  There is a reason for* everything*.  God has his way. Let's just learn from it.

Again I say... Let's all just pray for the body of Christ.  That God will keep us and guide us and that we will listen.  Remember that old GEICO commercial.  *WE ALL DO DUMN THINGS.....* Lord knows I have acted like I wasn't saved at times.  Sorry that I am going on and on ....  I am going to shut up.  It is just that this is so shocking to me.  I really can't believe this is true


----------



## kisz4tj (Feb 24, 2006)

Donnie isn't practicing that lifestyle.  He outwardly preaches against it...I've heard.  He's said that its a weapon of the enemy.  Part of his fallening into that lifestyle is the was molested when he was younger.  I just watched his DVD by the way...very good if anyone is interested.


----------



## Trini"T" (Feb 24, 2006)

You're right Kisz4, he doesn't and he does speak out against it.  I go to his church and he was even telling us about this time a gay couple tried to step to him during service  

This Hezekiah stuff is crazy...there is a chance it may not be true though...right?  If it is I'm just baffled as to how he can get up on the pulpit and preach in the name of God but yet living this lifestyle.



> What about the gossip, the fornication, the adultery, the lieing, the backbiting, the hater-aid. They are all sins and we need to be washed daily.


 Yes all sin is sin.  There are no ratings.


----------



## CaribbeanQueen (Feb 24, 2006)

I am another person who had no idea. I hope that this is only a rumor. To be a pastor and a practising homosexual is one thing. But to kick out your wife and kids to go live with a transvestite 

(Caribbean Queen exits thread to go pray )


----------



## EbonyEyes (Feb 24, 2006)

Uh oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

There's an update on that same website:

~~~~~

We at musicnewsweekly.com deeply apologize to the family, friends, congregation and Pastor Hezekiah Walker, for allowing ourselves to be pawns of a totally false story that was confirmed by mediatakeout.com.  As the founder, I am deeply hurt of the lack of integrity and respect I have allowed to come through Music News Weekly against Pastor Walker.  I was given the opportunity to discuss this matter directly with Pastor Walker and offer my sincere apologies for allowing such a terrible thing to take place.  In doing so, it was clear to see the strength of god in the middle of total evil. 

Pastor Walker, in total wholeness, accepted my apologies.  For those that don’t understand how powerful that is, let me offer a deeper look at what this man has suffered because of this story.  Pastor Walker is man who built a reputation of solid integrity and respect, worked very hard for all that he has, and inspires many through song and word.  A man who speaks to uplift and does so with his own actions.  But, one story, which was derived most likely from one sick individual, almost caused destruction to all that he has built.  A great many people are familiar with Pastor Walker in all that he truthfully represents.  Thanks to a young lady within his church named Nicollette, I was able to dig deeper to find what everyone else already new.  Pastor Walker is a HETEROSEXUAL MALE who was the chosen victim of total stupidity on behalf of many. 

As for myself, through the shame that goes with the territory, express the fact that I am very apologetic to all.  I find it very troubling that this fictional story caught my attention and that of other media outlets, but the Pastor Walker program dedicated to influencing gang members from Bloods & Crips to turn in their guns went unheard.  I now see this as a blessing and opportunity to actually tell the story of a man and some of the great things about him.  We will do a profile story on Pastor Hezekiah Walker and let the world read about his real life. 
Posted by Music News on 02/24 at 01:20 PM 

http://www.musicnewsweekly.com/

~~~~~


----------



## TJD3 (Feb 24, 2006)

EbonyEyes said:
			
		

> Uh oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> There's an update on that same website:
> 
> ...


 
Thank you Jesus! People can be so cruel .


----------



## Browndilocks (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm sorry - that's not true.  He really IS gay.  The transexual story may not be true but...


----------



## meka (Feb 24, 2006)

"Touch not my annointed and do my prophet no harm"


----------



## aquarian1252004 (Feb 24, 2006)

meka said:
			
		

> "Touch not my annointed and do my prophet no harm"


 
More like beware of false prophets in sheeps clothing.  Has anyone EVER been to his church? If you have then you KNOW the real deal.


----------



## libralegend (Feb 24, 2006)

aquarian1252004 said:
			
		

> More like beware of false prophets in sheeps clothing. Has anyone EVER been to his church? If you have then you KNOW the real deal.


 
hello all, i posted earlier in the entertainment forum under a similar thread. i'm a member of the church in bklyn and have been 4 some years.  while i don't know what people do behind closed doors in the privacy of their space, i feel confident that pastor walker hasn't come out of any closets, including THE closet.


----------



## Carlie (Feb 24, 2006)

*THAT WAS JUST A RUMOR!!!*

*HEZEKIAH WALKER AND GAY AFFAIR STORY - FALSEHEZEKIAH WALKER AND GAY AFFAIR STORY - FALSE*

By: Tim Hunter, Founder 

We at musicnewsweekly.com deeply apologize to the family, friends, congregation and Pastor Hezekiah Walker, for allowing ourselves to be pawns of a totally false story that was confirmed by mediatakeout.com. As the founder, I am deeply hurt of the lack of integrity and respect I have allowed to come through Music News Weekly against Pastor Walker. I was given the opportunity to discuss this matter directly with Pastor Walker and offer my sincere apologies for allowing such a terrible thing to take place. In doing so, it was clear to see the strength of god in the middle of total evil. 

Pastor Walker, in total wholeness, accepted my apologies. For those that don’t understand how powerful that is, let me offer a deeper look at what this man has suffered because of this story. Pastor Walker is man who built a reputation of solid integrity and respect, worked very hard for all that he has, and inspires many through song and word. A man who speaks to uplift and does so with his own actions. But, one story, which was derived most likely from one sick individual, almost caused destruction to all that he has built. A great many people are familiar with Pastor Walker in all that he truthfully represents. Thanks to a young lady within his church named Nicollette, I was able to dig deeper to find what everyone else already new. Pastor Walker is a HETEROSEXUAL MALE who was the chosen victim of total stupidity on behalf of many. 

As for myself, through the shame that goes with the territory, express the fact that I am very apologetic to all. I find it very troubling that this fictional story caught my attention and that of other media outlets, but the Pastor Walker program dedicated to influencing gang members from Bloods & Crips to turn in their guns went unheard. I now see this as a blessing and opportunity to actually tell the story of a man and some of the great things about him. We will do a profile story on Pastor Hezekiah Walker and let the world read about his real life.


----------



## Trini"T" (Feb 24, 2006)

OMG!!!! Never again


----------



## mahogany (Feb 24, 2006)

Browndilocks said:
			
		

> I'm sorry - that's not true.  He really IS gay.  The transexual story may not be true but...



How do you know he is GAY? Seriously? People are making jokes about this, but if this man really isn't gay I feel so sorry for him and his family right now.


----------



## Zeal (Feb 25, 2006)

Browndilocks said:
			
		

> I'm sorry - that's not true. He really IS gay. The transexual story may not be true but...


 
How do you know? Where did you get this information?



			
				meka said:
			
		

> "Touch not my annointed and do my prophet no harm"


 
Yall betta listen to Meka.  Earlier in a post, I stated that we need to learn from this and that there is a reason for everything.  Maybe we should learn to just pray for each other and not needlessly expose other's infirmities.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Feb 25, 2006)

Zeal said:
			
		

> Is this really true or a vicious rumor?  I hope and pray that it is not true. *We should focus on Christ.*
> 
> 
> No you aren't.  I didn't know.  I don't even know if it is true.  Remember the rumor that Christopher Williams was dead?
> ...



I agree, especially the bolded part!


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (Feb 25, 2006)

I am so ashamed of myself for starting this thread. Lesson learned  DONT BELIEVE THE HYPE. I will never again post anything negative about a fellow brother/sister in Christ. Spritual lesson learned, If it dont lead to uplifting the name of Jesus and the church, leave it alone cause its garbage.


----------



## beyondcute (Feb 25, 2006)

Im so glad this is all cleared up. I was reading thru te thread thinking about the gossiping ways we ALL need to pray about and how easily peopel can point the finger. Everyone sins and falls short and who are we to point the finger. All we hsoudl be doing is praying. Thsi whole thread shoulda been filled with prayers for his family, if it was true and prayers for the writers of the article when it was unfounded. Ladies we need to get it together and stop being swayed by the non-christian gossip and worldly finger pointing.


----------



## beyondcute (Feb 25, 2006)

ladydee36330 said:
			
		

> I am so ashamed of myself for starting this thread. Lesson learned  DONT BELIEVE THE HYPE. I will never again post anything negative about a fellow brother/sister in Christ. Spritual lesson learned, If it dont lead to uplifting the name of Jesus and the church, leave it alone cause its garbage.



ITA AMEN!!!


----------



## Browndilocks (Feb 25, 2006)

Mahogany & Zeal,


get off deez nuts


----------



## Enchantmt (Feb 25, 2006)

ladydee36330 said:
			
		

> I am so ashamed of myself for starting this thread. Lesson learned  DONT BELIEVE THE HYPE. I will never again post anything negative about a fellow brother/sister in Christ. Spritual lesson learned, If it dont lead to uplifting the name of Jesus and the church, leave it alone cause its garbage.



Don't be ashamed. This was posted in a way that seemed credible and you shared the news with us. I said before, I had the same impression, but I had hoped I was wrong. Had this been true, and even though its not, it could affect a lot of people and we need dialog about these things. A pastor of his stature falling could have serious ramifications in the church. It shouldnt be that way, IMO, but he has a lot of influence. We have to remember though that we are dealing with MEN, and mankind is not perfect. The bible instructs us to keep our eyes on GOD and not man, as man will fail. We give pastors such influence, not respect but influence, in our lives that when they fall others fall with them. You should know the bible for yourself so your faith can stand on its own and not someone elses walk with God. 



			
				Sistaslick said:
			
		

> Whaaaat  You mean the DL-ing part, or the pornography part?  I know he said he was addicted to porn-- but he never said anything about the other part . . . or did he?



*IF *I recall correctly, he said he used to be a cross dresser, but not actual homosexual acts. Its been YEARS since I have seen this though and I dont recall the details. 





			
				Blossssom said:
			
		

> I am... I'm always surprised to hear about people who profess to be Christians, and it turns out they are not.
> 
> See, I like to give all proclaimed Christians the benefit of the doubt.  So, yes, I am surprised.
> 
> NEXT!



Just because someone sins does not mean they are a not Christian,. (That they have not truly confessed Christ as their Lord and Savior) As the saying goes Christians are not perfect, just forgiven. If the sin is a habit or a lifestyle that they do not see in opposition to the word of God, then their salvation may be questionable, (Having the Holy Spirit in us will drive you nuts with two natures waring, if you are not having a conflict about something it may be because there is only one nature present) but struggling with sin in and of itself just means they are human like the rest of us.


----------



## BerrySweet (Feb 25, 2006)

This sucks quite a bit for him that this isn't true.  people were running away fro, him in droves.  Poor man.  He used to be a cross-dresser, but wasn't gay?  That's interesting....


----------



## Enchantmt (Feb 25, 2006)

BerrySweet said:
			
		

> This sucks quite a bit for him that this isn't true.  people were running away fro, him in droves.  Poor man.  He used to be a cross-dresser, but wasn't gay?  That's interesting....



The cross dressing was in reference to Kirk.


----------



## fivefoursweetie (Feb 25, 2006)

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> The cross dressing was in reference to Kirk.


Just curious, when did Kirk say this.  I never heard him confess this.  Only asking because I wouldn't want rumors spread about the man if it wasn't said by him, just like what was done with Hezekiah.  Thanks


----------



## Enchantmt (Feb 25, 2006)

fivefoursweetie said:
			
		

> Just curious, when did Kirk say this.  I never heard him confess this.  Only asking because I wouldn't want rumors spread about the man if it wasn't said by him, just like what was done with Hezekiah.  Thanks


 He spoke about his past on TD Jakes Potters house a couple of years ago. Telling what he had been delivered from. I dont remeber anything about porn, the cross dressing was what stayed in my mind. Like I said it was a while ago tho.

 There is this one pastor I've heard that doesnt believe in confessing sins to one another, only to God. He gave the biblical text to support it but I dont remember off hand. He says even testamonies like that can cause other folx to fall into sin and doesnt serve any purpose. Some times in some cases I see what he means.


----------



## fivefoursweetie (Feb 26, 2006)

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> He spoke about his past on TD Jakes Potters house a couple of years ago. Telling what he had been delivered from. I dont remeber anything about porn, the cross dressing was what stayed in my mind. Like I said it was a while ago tho.
> 
> There is this one pastor I've heard that doesnt believe in confessing sins to one another, only to God. He gave the biblical text to support it but I dont remember off hand. He says even testamonies like that can cause other folx to fall into sin and doesnt serve any purpose. Some times in some cases I see what he means.


Interesting.  I am just suprised that he didn't say anything about it when he was on Oprah.  On there and on his new CD he talks about his addiction to porn.  I was glad that he shared it, because I thought that maybe others that were struggling with things could be encouraged that God can bring you through and that we ALL have our own struggles.  i do think that the person that hears the "confessions" benefit IF they are open minded and aren't listening with a judgemental ear.


----------



## BerrySweet (Feb 26, 2006)

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> The cross dressing was in reference to Kirk.


Kirk was a cross dresser???? Mann I don't know anything anymore.


----------



## Enchantmt (Feb 26, 2006)

I don't want to attribute something to him falsely or malign his name. I love Kirk Franklins music and I think that he has contributed greatly to the body of Christ, especially reaching out to young people.  I searched and couldnt find any reference to this, I was hoping to find an interview or something on line to substantiate it.  As I said in my first post, that is what I recalled hearing on the broadcast, I could be mistaken, but before that point I never associated him with any type of homosexual lifestyle, and wouldnt have had I not seen the broadcast. I hope my statements dont cause anyone to view him in a negative light. It wasnt my intention to cast doubt upon his character, just to answer in response to the poster that he may have issues of this nature, that I thought he had already confessed his past in regard to this.


----------



## fivefoursweetie (Feb 26, 2006)

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> I don't want to attribute something to him falsely or malign his name. I love Kirk Franklins music and I think that he has contributed greatly to the body of Christ, especially reaching out to young people.  I searched and couldnt find any reference to this, I was hoping to find an interview or something on line to substantiate it.  As I said in my first post, that is what I recalled hearing on the broadcast, I could be mistaken, but before that point I never associated him with any type of homosexual lifestyle, and wouldnt have had I not seen the broadcast. I hope my statements dont cause anyone to view him in a negative light. It wasnt my intention to cast doubt upon his character, just to answer in response to the poster that he may have issues of this nature, that I thought he had already confessed his past in regard to this.



thanks sweetie for checking into that, and keeping us updated!!!  i personally didn't view him any differently, but was just suprised i never heard it before.  i don't put too much stock in something that didn't come from the "horse's" mouth (not that kirk is a horse  )


----------

